# Honey Doll is doin' me proud



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

We showed in Vandergrift, PA last weekend, and my sweet girl was WB/BOW/BOB on Saturday (our first foray into group together!), and WB Sunday. That is two more points for her!

Wesson is only 20 months old, has been shown on a limited schedule, and she is already halfway to her championship (7 points with one major)! She has been ENTIRELY owner handled, so this has been a really special journey for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Those points are like gold.  She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats!!

Need more pictures!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!!! She is gorgeous and I am so excited for the two of you!!!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness I love all your dogs. <3

Thank you for indulging my picture request!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Thank you for indulging my picture request!


Always happy to oblige ^_^


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Jackie!! Owner handling is especially impressive.


----------

